# Firearms Permit



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Planning on getting my first firearms permit for range shooting and hunting. How hard is it to get a Class "A" LTC in Mass? or Should I not bother and just go in for a FID Card?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Information provided,there is more than enough info if you use
the search. Lock it up.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Harry....the search button is obviously something way to fuckin hard for people...it requires a little effort.


----------

